# Adding to the herd!



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know I said I was done buying for the year....
But good deal can't pass up
Alpine nanny
And her twin boer mix kids
Foe and buck
And have been debudded
Headed to get them now


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well just pick them up.

Headed home got them cheaper than plan
100 bucks all 3 of them
But got a couple issues ...
They were disbudded but looks like they will grow back on the kids
The little for missing part of her ear from the disbudding
But other than that cool looking kids.
Now for momma she is alpine her utter is round and little hard and had like dry skin like pimples in it . He said it happen after kids were born ill post pic later but I've seen someone else on here same problem.
I should of past but I think that couple weeks they could look good.so I'll pen them buy there self for a week at least to make sure all good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The babies are adorable! Is mom nursing the babies ok? Sounds like she could have a staph infection. Clean her udder twice a day with Chlorhexidine.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea he said she was but had been bottle feeding some too to make sure they are getting enough so he gave me about a gallon of milk he was giving some ones a day
I'll get more picture up tomorrow


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Man I'd really like to see that udder up close, looks like she's got a great rear udder.


----------

